# Badbid.



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I must have been mad, fifty quid down the drain. As the saying goes if it's to good to be true it ain't true :twisted: 

So for all you bargain hunters, keep well away from madbids.com

What a plonker! Wobby :roll:


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Did the same as you, absolute waste of money, cannot believe I did it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Details you pair details :? 

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, spill the beans.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

You decide how much you want to lodge with madbid and for this you get credits, when you choose an item to bid on it may cost 5,6 or even 8 credits per bid, you are be bidding against a unknown number of bidders and if you set you bidding to Auto it will keep bidding on your behalf or you can do manual bids either way if say you have 200 credits and you are bidding on something which is 8 credits a bid you can imagine that your credits soon go and madbid are encouraging you to buy more credits, if you do it makes you a bigger fool than you were before.
Don


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Never heard of this site before,a bit of googling comes up with this....

http://www.hotukdeals.com/misc/madbid-com-anyone-used-a-con-867886

Which reveals it to be an auction gambling site for different items costing 50p per bid.If you lose the auction your bid is non refundable.Sounds a bit dodgy to me,if something sounds too good to be true it usually is.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Yep, spill the beans.


Padraigpost has, what he didn't point out is that a bid can occur every few seconds, so every few seconds Madrid get 80 pence from each bidder and that can amount to a whole lot of money. It's the modern twist on pyramid selling, and this mug gave them £50

Wobby :evil:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No wonder they can afford the advertising airtime :wink: 

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you. wasn't aware of it but good to be warned off. Non-refundable bids, sounds more like playing poker without the benefit of having cards than bidding in an auction, Alan.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think MadBid is brilliant!


I only wish I had thought of it and I would be sending this email from the Cook Islands while bathing in Champagne.


Alan


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I rest my case, your Honour -


----------

